# Conroe Cajun Catfish Festival and Contest



## dpiper

The *Conroe Cajun Catfish Festival *is sponsoring a *Cajun Catfishing Contest *this year. Prizes will be awarded for the largest three catfish submitted. Consolation prizes will be randomly given out via a drawing at the conclusion of the contest. Actual prizes as well as quantity of prizes will be based on donations made by locale merchants. See the prize list below.

Contest will begin on September 2nd and end on October 16th at 8am. All catfish entered will be weighed, photographed (with angler), and documented. Anglers of the three largest catfish will be awarded the three top prizes. In addition to the three largest catfish awards random anglers will be selected via a drawing and awarded consolation prizes. Every catfish submitted over five pounds will get the angler an additional entry into the random drawing. See the prize list below and keep them catfish coming.

Entry Procedure. Catch a catfish between September 2nd and October 16th and bring it to Anchorage Marina located on the east side of Lake Conroe at the end of FM 830. A marina employee will weigh the catfish, take a digital picture of the catfish and angler, and record it along with the angler's name and contact information. Contest photos will be printed and keep on display at the *Conroe Cajun Catfish Festival *at the *Cajun Catfishing Contest *booth.

If the catfish entered into the contest is over 10 pounds it will either be returned to the lake or be retained by the *Conroe Cajun Catfish Festival *to be put on display at the festival. After the festival all displayed catfish will be returned to the lake. Big catfish awards will be announced and presented on Oct 16th at 3:00pm at the *Cajun Catfishing Contest *booth. Consolation prizes winners will be drawn and presented after all the big catfish awards have been announced. Winners are not required to be present to accept winnings.

*Contest rules are as follows:* 

• To be eligible for awards angler must submit a catfish to the contest; 
• Only catfish caught legally will be allowed to be entered into the contest; 
• An angler can enter as many catfish as they catch;
• Only catfish 5 pounds and larger will accepted into the contest (each catfish entered will be another chance in the random drawing);
• All catfish 10 pounds and larger will be either return to the lake or retained by the contest sponsor to be displayed at the Conroe Cajun Catfish Festival; 
• All efforts must be made to keep the catfish alive, if catfish does not swim off angler must maintain catfish in an edible condition; 
• All state and local boating laws must be followed.
*Top prizes in oder of award:*

• 1st place, Alumicraft boat from Academy;
• 2nd place (position A), American Rodsmiths rod Titon Series Model TIC78T30, donated by www.Americanrodsmiths.com;
• 2nd place (position B), American Rodsmiths rod Hammer model TIH84H, donated by www.Americanrodsmiths.com;
• 3rd place, Lowrance GPS model GO2.
*Current list of ramdom prizes include:* 

• 1st eight anglers to submit a catfish will be given an American Rodsmiths cap at Anchorage Marina (1 cap per Angler);
• Guided Fishing Trip, donated by www.Wethook.com;
• Guided Fishing Trip, donated by www.thecatfishboat.com;
• Two $15.00 Gift Certificates to the Shenandoah Hooters;
• $30.00 Gift Certificate to the Oak Ridge Sam's Boat;
• Starbucks Coffee from Hwy 242 Starbucks;
• Three buckets of Bill Dance's Catfish Chum;
• 10 Flagging Jugs.

*JUST A REMINDER IT STARTS NEXT FRIDAY.*


----------



## medulla762

Will someone be supplying a suitable holding tank to keep fish that are caught at night alive until weigh in the following morning. 

Pending that, what are some ideas on how to keep a fish alive through the night?


----------



## OUTLAW

If it was anyone else I might have to be a smart ***** but I know you may just need a way to keep a fish alive overnight for the weigh-in. :bluefish:


----------



## Freshwaterman

*Rules?*

Is it rod and reel only or can you Jug? This is easy money for some of you juggers!!


----------



## dpiper

Madula, we will have something availible.

Capt Kat, any legal means and that includes jugging.

The contest lasts for about six weeks, which will give many people a chance to enter as many fish as possible. And we were able to include several prizes that will be randomly drawn. So the more catfish you get enter the greater your odds of coming away with a prize.

Our goal is not to push any one thing but the Conroe Cajun Catfish Festival and to encourge people to get out there and fish.

I would also like to thank Catfish for the use of the board.


----------



## Catfish

Dpiper -- Thanks for the email , Your post is fine ... Wish I could get down there ..


----------



## dpiper

Catfish said:


> Dpiper -- Thanks for the email , Your post is fine ... Wish I could get down there ..


I'll post some pictures for all to see.


----------



## dpiper

*Catfish Contest Contact Information*

*Contact Information:*

If you have a question about the contest while on the water (24/7) please call the number below. If your not fishing and you are not planning on going fishing that night please limit your calls to between 7a and 10p. The best option is to post your question here on this thread. This way everybody can stay informed. As another option you can use the email address below. This email address will be monitored by both me and Randy.

Randy and I went and got the boat and GPS this evening. The Conroe Academy will be displaying the boat in their store. Once the display is completed I will post it so that every body can go look at it. Also, over the next week or so I will be posting pictures of all the prize.

*Randy - 936.672.2936*
Donald - 281.642.3751
email *- **[email protected]*

Good Luck and Tight Lines


----------



## dpiper

Just a bump and a reminder: This contest starts tomorrow. And this is a three day weekend. Good luck.

Keep the Katrina displaced families in thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dpiper

Good job Madula

The top fish so far is 19.1 Blue Cat


----------



## dpiper

A few of the fish caught the first weekend. These are thumbnails so you can click on them to enlarge them. The angle's name is in the file name.


----------



## dpiper




----------



## dpiper




----------



## dpiper




----------



## dpiper




----------



## dpiper




----------



## dpiper




----------



## dpiper




----------



## dpiper

Brett Radabaugh has donate a guided fishing trip to be randomly drawn at the conclustion of the contest. Brett has already entered four catfish into the contest. Sizes were (from memory) 14.7lb, 12.0lb, 9.10lb and 19.0lb.

To be eligible to win you must enter a catfish into the contest.

• Guided Fishing Trip, donated by Cat Tales Guide Service @ 936.524.9179;
*The contest has shorted off HOT. 26 fish entered the first weekend with the lagest weighing in at 43lb-6oz by Madula's son Kyle*


----------



## medulla762

Wow what a night!


----------



## waterspout

congrats to ya Joe and Kyle!


----------



## TXPalerider

dpiper said:


> Brett Radabaugh has donate a guided fishing trip to be randomly drawn at the conclustion of the contest. Brett has already entered four catfish into the contest. Sizes were (from memory) 14.7lb, 12.0lb, 9.10lb and 19.0lb.
> 
> To be eligible to win you must enter a catfish into the contest.
> 
> • Guided Fishing Trip, donated by Cat Tales Guide Service @ 936.524.9179;
> *The contest has shorted off HOT. 26 fish entered the first weekend with the lagest weighing in at 43lb-6oz by Madula's son Kyle*


Did Bigarm start guiding? Or is this just a special trip for the contest???

Looks like y'all are off to a good start.

Way to go Medulla Jr!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dpiper

Yep. Ol Bigarm's guiding now. He had his first trip Sunday night. Give him a call.


----------



## cookie

hey joe if your fishing im saving the gas and staying home i swear that man speak there langauge. congradultions joe you always set the bar high


----------



## dpiper

*Shawn Parsons*, September 5th, 13+lb blue catfish (Shawn also had another 13+lb blue catfish. In case your wondering that's Madulla's are on left side of the photo. Is anybody surprized?


----------



## Freshwaterman

*Is it over??*

Those are some huge fish! By looking at the pics I would have to catch at least a 40 pounder to be in the contest.


----------



## medulla762

dpiper said:


> ...Contest will begin on September 2nd and end on October 16th at 8am.


A few of us will be out Friday night.

Come join us!


----------



## dpiper

DON'T FORGET THAT THERE ARE SOME NICE CONSOLATION PRIZES.

· Guided Fishing Trip, donated by www.Wethook.com;

· Guided Fishing Trip, donated by www.thecatfishboat.com;

· Guided Fishing Trip, donated by Cat Tales Guide Service @ 936.524.9179;

· Two $15.00 Gift Certificates to the Shenandoah Hooters;

· $30.00 Gift Certificate to the Oak Ridge Sam's Boat;

· Starbucks Coffee from Hwy 242 Starbucks;

· Three buckets of Bill Dance's Catfish Chum;

· 10 Flagging Jugs


----------



## dpiper

*Kameronn Piper*, September 7th, 15lb 6oz blue catfish


----------



## dpiper

*Richard*, September 9th, 7lb blue catfish









 
*James and Richard*, September 9th, 1st of 2 10lb blue catfish










*James and Richard*, September 9th, 2nd of 2 10lb blue catfish










*James and Richard*, September 9th, 17lb blue catfish










*James*, September 9th, 18lb blue catfish


----------



## dpiper

*Brett Radabaugh* of Conroe, September 10th, 11lb blue catfish










*Brett Radabaugh* of Conroe, September 10th, 14lb 2oz blue catfish









*Brett Radabaugh* of Conroe, September 10th, 15lb 5oz blue catfish









*
Brett Radabaugh* of Conroe, September 10th, 31lb 2oz blue catfish


----------



## TXPalerider

Nice fish Bigarm!!!! Looks like you had a pretty good night!!


----------



## TXPalerider

Anybody wanna go Friday Night? Shouldn't be many boats on the water.


----------



## dpiper

Leader Board:
1st place Kyle Culpepper - 43lb 6oz, 44" Blue Catfish:









2nd place Paul Saunders - 37lb 5oz, 42.75" Blue Catfish:









3rd place Wayne Saunders - 37lb 5oz, 41.75" Blue Catfish:









4th place Brett Radabaugh - 32lb 2oz, Blue Catfish:


----------



## dpiper

A few more entries:
*Brett Radabaugh* of Conroe, September 24th, 21lb blue catfish








*Brett Radabaugh* of Conroe, September 24th, 19lb 8oz blue catfish









*Kameronn Piper*, September 20th, 7lb 12oz blue catfish


----------



## dpiper

Another entry. 
*Txpalerider* October 1st, 23lb 7oz blue catfish









Glad to see you in on the ACTION txpalerider.

I hear that a 48lb'r was entered the other day. I need to get to the marina and get the details and pictures. If true this guy will be in the lead for the boat.


----------



## dpiper

New Leader Board:

Steven Piper 50lb 8oz Yellow Cat
Steve Lee 46lb Blue Cat
Kyle Culpepper 43lb 6oz Blue Cat
Paul Saunders 37lb 5oz Blue


----------



## dpiper

A few more entries
*Steven Piper* of Magnolia, October 7th, 50lb 8oz Flathead catfish









*Steven Piper and Broedie* of Magnolia, October 7th, 9+lb and 5+lb Blue catfish


----------



## medulla762

I wish we could have got some video of them young men catching that fish. It was great!


----------



## dpiper

You were there Madulla and they were excited to the extreme. Thank God we weren't in a jon boat or we all would have ended up in the drink.

We kept the fish alive in hopes of displaying it at the festival. But the fish seemed too lethargic so we watched him swim off to be caught another day.


----------



## dpiper

A few more entries:

*Brett Radabaugh* of Conroe, September 30th, 10lb blue catfish









*Brett Radabaugh* of Conroe, September 30th, 16lb blue catfish









*Brett Radabaugh* of Conroe, September 30th, 18lb blue catfish


----------



## dpiper

A few more pics of Steven's 50lb flathead. For those who are wondering we CPR'd this big dude.


----------



## dpiper

Everything worked out well. Brett Radabaugh came through with a 29lb blue to display, which the public and especially the kidos enjoyed.

Here is how the prices went:
1st Place, Boat Steven Piper - 50 lb Op
2nd place, American Rodsmith rod, Steve Lee - 46 lb Blue
3rd place, American Rodsmith rod, Kyle Culpepper - 42 lb Blue
4th place, Lorance GPS, Paul Saunders - 38 lb Blue

Drawing results:
Brett Radabaugh - $25 gift card from Academy
Brodie Correll - $15 gift card to Hooters
Steven Piper - $15 gift card to Hooters
Brett Radabaugh - $20 gift card from Academy
Brett Radabaugh - $30 gift card to Sam's Boat
Brad Shaw - Wethook Guided Trip
Don Godberry - Cat Tales Guided Trip
Brodie Correll - Catfish Boat Guided Trip
Shawn Parsons - 3 buckets Bill Dance Catfish Chum
Joe Culpepper - Ten FishingTx Jugs
Steve Lee - Starbucks Coffee


----------

